# converting pullstart to elec. start



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

for those who have done it or know someone who has, what exactly is involved with converting a 2005 25 hp 2 smoke merc.tiller steer from pull to elec. start? what parts do you need and the cheapest place to get them? thanks


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

it's rather simple. First go to your local library and see if they have a copy of the Seloc or similar manual for your model year motor. 

You can purchase the kit from several sources, do some shopping. But have the manual first as it will describe the parts required. This way you can double check to ensure you are getting everything you need as compared to a "cheep" kit that is missing little things like.. oh let's say the actual starter! 

Then follow the directions, drink copious amounts of beer, take pix and post em on the forum!  ;D

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------

